# Preferred ATA for 3D bow



## ArrowSmith Archery (Jun 9, 2021)

[email protected]”


----------



## gsteve (Sep 5, 2016)

33-35


----------



## ultimatejay (Jun 25, 2020)

Most of the pros are using full indoor bows 36-40"


----------



## OCD Bowman (Jan 10, 2022)

38-40 ATA but depends a lot on what you can handle comfortably. If your 5'6 and 150lb I would not recommend and 40 ATA.


----------



## 1/2 Bubble Off (Dec 29, 2016)

33-36" is probably the most popular. I've shot 3D with bows from 32-38" and shot them very well. 

I find myself most comfortable moving through the woods with a 35-36" 3D bow.


----------



## MeArrow (Oct 5, 2014)

29.5 DL
35" AT
I shoot the Hoyt ProForce. Like the look and feel. Real close to my RX1 hunting rig


----------



## Since1985Tx (Jan 19, 2021)

_As long as possible...38-40" ATA is my newest choice.... I do have two older 45" compounds.
I shoot fingers/tab._


----------



## Lee_Wells (Apr 9, 2021)

For me 34 to 40 all feel good I think the best has been 37 or 38 they are close if I only had one bow for everything hunting and target it would be a 35 or 36 had for me to tell the difference in 35 and 36 but can tell the difference in 34 to 35 and 35 to 37 plus. 31 inch draw


----------



## c_m_shooter (Aug 15, 2018)

68 inches


----------



## woodsman78 (Jan 26, 2004)

@ 28 34-37' would be best in my Op.


----------



## okiebowdoc (Dec 22, 2009)

I have shot 33" to 41" over the yrs and at 28" draw I shoot the best with 38" to 40" ATA .


----------



## dogrhal (8 mo ago)

I'd shoot what You are most comfortable with


----------



## NM Tide Fan (5 mo ago)

After this 3D season I noticed most of the top scores are at least 33 or 34. My next bow I hope to go 35


----------



## HoytHunter236 (6 mo ago)

joel308cal said:


> What’s your favorite or most preferred ATA on a 3D bow? With my DL(28) I feel that a 35” to 37” bow fits best due to string angles.


I’ve been shooting the Hoyt RX-5 Ultra this year and it’s been doing phenomenal for me.


----------

